# Kajjo - 1000 hervorragende Beiträge



## Jana337

Mit seinen 

intelligenten,

aufschlussreichen,

leidenschaftlichen

und netten

*1000 Beiträgen 

*sorgt *Kajjo* dafür,

dass wir die deutsche Sprache, 

die herrlichste Sprache der Welt, 

in ihrer ganzen Schönheit genießen können

und dafür gilt ihm 

ein herzlicher Dank!



Jana
​


----------



## heidita

Wenn grosses Wissen, Zuvorkommenheit, Geduld, Disziplin, Ausdauer, gesunder Menschenverstand, Intelligenz und Freundschaft in einem genannt werden kann, dann ist es bei Dir. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Whodunit

*Auch wenn **wir uns*
*im **Forum nicht immer einig sind,*
*ist es dennoch immer wieder schön,*
*hilfreiche und ausgeklügelte Nachrichten*
*von dir zu lesen.*
*Ich erwarte weitere solcher anregenden Diskussionen. *​ 
_Auf daß Du uns noch lange Deine aufwendigen Posts vorzeigen kannst. _​


----------



## Henryk

Gratulation und danke für 1000 fachkundige und sehr informative Beiträge.


----------



## cyanista

Glücklich ist, wer das, was er liebt, auch wagt, mit Mut zu beschützen. (Ovid) 


*Mein Beifall !


*


----------



## FloVi

Der beste Beweis, dass sich Quantität und Qualität nicht ausschließen müssen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## gaer

Congratulations, Kajjo!

Now you have to see how fast you can get to 2000 

Best wishes,

Gaer


----------



## jester.

Auch ich möchte es mir nicht entgehen lassen, Kajjo zu 1000 besonderen Beiträgen zu gratulieren:

Lieber Kajjo,

trotz gelegentlicher Unstimmigkeiten (mit mir und anderen) sind deine Beiträge (und somit auch dein Wissen über die deutsche Sprache) für das Deutschforum eine treibende Kraft. Inzwischen sind deine Beiträge und deine Mitarbeit fast unverzichtbar geworden und zudem ein Garant für qualitative Informationen über die deutsche Sprache. Deine Hilfe ist wirklich toll und wichtig.

Weiter so und alles Gute!

* Happy Postiversary *


----------



## elroy

*Gratulation!*
​Dafür, dass du uns allen - Männern und Fräulein - anhand von glasklaren Erklärungen und ausführlichen Beispielen unzählbare Kleinode bietest, und dass du beim Verfassen herrlicher Beiträge bestimmt viel Zeit verbringst, vor allem weil du dabei stets gesunden Menschenverstand aufweist und gegen keinen voreingenommen bist, bedanke ich mich herzlichst bei dir.
​


----------



## Kajjo

Liebe Foreros,
ich bin gerührt -- ich war mir nicht einmal der Existenz solcher Postiversaries bewußt, aber ich freue mich sehr und danke Euch für die freundschaftlichen und herzlichen Glückwünsche!
Kajjo


----------

